# Smokenator



## acemakr (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm no closer today finding a WSM than I was this time last week. And, often and much to my chagrin, I'm not the most patient, either.

I've used my Weber 18 1/2 for indirect cooking but there's not a lot of room when you add a brick to keep briquettes from rolling all over the place. And there sure isn't room for a water pan for smoking.

If I had some metal working skills I think I could build one of these but since I don't, I probably won't. I'm prepared to take some ribbing here but am also hoping to find someone/anyone with Smokenator experience.

I do have a line on a Weber 22 1/2 so that's not a problem.

Let the ridicule begin. Be gentle? Thanks


----------



## deltadude (Feb 19, 2010)

Quite dreaming start smoking,  obviously a new WSM isn't in your budget so buy the next best thing:  NEW!   *$70*









I had posted a few days ago that the likely hood of finding a WSM on Craigslist was pretty slim, and then 2 days ago I saw a 18" WSM in Los Angeles craigslist.  However they want $180, not much of a savings.


----------



## shooter1 (Feb 19, 2010)

No ridicule my friend, I was in the same boat. I wasn't looking to score a used WSM, I wanted a new one. kinda hard to convince my wife that I needed a new toy to play with fire. Used my Weber kettle 18 1/2 until she broke down and got me the WSM for Christmas. I new it would just be a matter of time after smoking up some great chow and complaining to her that if I had a real smoker I could make more and better smoked goodies.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I would just pile some coals on one side using the minion method and an aluminum drip pan next to them and I could do a single butt, tri-tip or chuckie or a few slabs of ribs.

You do what you have to do. I agree with deltadude, get smoking, but don't quit dreaming!


----------



## etcher1 (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with deltadude and Shooter1!, do what you can do to make the smoke roll!


----------



## dangermouse (Feb 23, 2010)

I can attest that the Smokenator really is a great little product. My wife got it for me as a gift, and it was my introduction into smoking. While the thing itself is just some sheet metal the real value comes in the instruction manual. It has so much detail into how to get the smokenator working perfectly, you can tell it came as the result of much trial and error on the part of the maker.

For instance, I believe in there somewhere it says something along the lines of "place 60 briquettes in the smokenator, 2 chunks of wood, and 12 in a chimney. Once lit, add the 12 briquettes, insert water pan. set bottom vents to full open, and top vent to 5/8" (pencil width). This setting will maintain a temperature of 230 degrees for 6 hours". And he means it too, you do that right there and you really do get 230 degrees for 6 hours.

I've cooked ribs, brisket, and thanksgiving turkey with it and they all came out great. The only downside is that due to the size it takes more tending, poking coals, refilling water pan, etc. I've since upgraded to a WSM 22 just cause I like bigger and better gadgets, but the smokenator is definitely a fine product.


----------



## phrogs4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

You'll get no ridicule from me. Espcecially after what dangermouse posted. It just sounds like a smart, consistant way to do your smoking on a Webber. Heck, I make the best meat on the block and I'm still using a smoke box in a gas grill. I'm really going to have something to say when my Double Chef arrives and I get that thing figured out.


----------



## michchef (Feb 23, 2010)

Build ya a drum smoker Dude. The only metal working you need to know is how to use a drill.


----------

